# "La Fenice is the world's first electromagnetic induction coffee machine"



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Just spotted this Kickstarter Project on stuff.tv

"La Fenice® is the first world's coffee machine to adopt the electromagnetic induction technology. Improving the energy efficiency and increasing the performance are our main missions. Thanks to the electromagnetic induction La Fenice® excellently prepares Espresso and American filter coffee, which are the most popular ways in the world of drinking coffee."

http://www.lafenicemilano.com/

What do you think?


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

I think it looks a bit like our kitchen bin with a strop on









Sorry... too much cider tonight.. Off to bed now!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think they have saved the world, I mean, they have hedged their bets a bit by designing it not accept capsules as well!,


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

TonyW said:


> Just spotted this Kickstarter Project on stuff.tv
> 
> What do you think?


i think they are trying to create a market by being different, without any reason to be different creating

Increasing performance..No not in an espresso machine boiler it won't...energy efficiency will probably be less than a conventional heating element.

As for perfect temperature control, its unlikely that the same stability as your average dual boiler machine would be achieved. The induction system will have thermal mass and you would have a great deal of trouble controlling such a system

if the heating is only on when you make a coffee, the portafilter, or whatever coffee device they use to make the espresso is going to be cold.

I'm sort of totally unconvinced that the system offers any advantages


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

instantaneous water heating has never been a good idea , I consider insulation the more effective way for efficiency .


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Pretty machine but I think the induction thing is just a gimmick to differentiate them from everyone else!


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

So it's a unanimous 'big fat no' from this judging panel then


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

TonyW said:


> So it's a unanimous 'big fat no' from this judging panel then


So it would seem .....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm currently designing an espresso machine for around 18 months time....and induction heating isn't top of my priority list!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Induction hobs are pretty cool though - almost instant heat. It works on a hob because you're creating heat in the pan rather than trying to heat through the pan. I'd be interested to see how much more effective it is in an espresso machine than your average thermoblock.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I agree induction hobs are a marvellous thing , I have fitted many and have never known anyone to be disappointed by them. Just not sure its viable in a coffee machine, I appreciate you could heat the boilers of machine with them but I can see of no reason whatsoever how you could justify the cost without and advantages.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...orlds-first-induction-coffee-machine/comments

Hope no one on here backed this one, looks like turning into another Kickstarter failure. Amazing how comms are quick, elegant, smooth and professional at the start of kickstarter campaigns and amateur/non existent as they near delivery.


----------

